# Fantastica Appreciation Thread



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im surprised someone hasnt started one of these already but here we go! Post away!

R. fantastica "Standard/Copperhead"








































R. fantastica "Caynarachi Valley" 

























Thanks for looking


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Where did you get our copper heads from? Mine may be siblings  Love the caynarachi!! I want some! Fants are my favorite thumbs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I got the standard fants from Brian Rawlings (BR5)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Julio said:


>


thats not a fantastica anymore!!!!


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

siblings 




jruffing46 said:


> I got the standard fants from Brian Rawlings (BR5)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes I know, but I am old school!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

All I have is Lowlands right now. I'm hoping to get the Caynarachi's and the Varadero (not released) from UE someday.

By the way, let's try to keep the confusion to a minimum. The 'Caynarachi' that Understory is offering are not the same as the 'Cainarachi Valley' frogs which came in through INIBICO as Copperheads.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

A couple of Fantastica shots taken in Peru.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

zaius said:


> A couple of Fantastica shots taken in Peru.


Are both of those pics of white banded fantastica? If so the second one is crazy cool.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

jruffing46 said:


> Are both of those pics of white banded fantastica? If so the second one is crazy cool.


I will wait for the answer but there is a theory that Summersi was intermingled with this population based on smugglers likely release, so some of the WB have the copper look of a Summersi. Either way I agree very cool looking frog.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

thedude said:


> All I have is Lowlands right now. I'm hoping to get the Caynarachi's and the Varadero (not released) from UE someday.
> 
> By the way, let's try to keep the confusion to a minimum. The 'Caynarachi' that Understory is offering are not the same as the 'Cainarachi Valley' frogs which came in through INIBICO as Copperheads.


Apologies. Mine are UE Caynarachi.


----------



## zaius (Feb 21, 2008)

jruffing46 said:


> Are both of those pics of white banded fantastica? If so the second one is crazy cool.


I believe they are both considered white banded.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> Apologies. Mine are UE Caynarachi.


No problem, just making sure there is no confusion with these. Recently there was a thread that went over it


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds interesting Adam. Could you please provide a link? Very nice frogs by the way. I need to get my hands on some of those soon. If you have any leads on some PM me. Thanks!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

jruffing46 said:


> Sounds interesting Adam. Could you please provide a link? Very nice frogs by the way. I need to get my hands on some of those soon. If you have any leads on some PM me. Thanks!


Here you go:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ranitomeya/80286-summersi-fantastica-imitator-intermedius.html

Thanks! Ya they have some interesting colors. I'll have some this summer but I don't know of anyone else right now. I would contact UE about getting some in the June shipment, or put up a wanted ad.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

More pics people!


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Here you go...
The first two pictures are INIBICO Fantastica, the rest CV Fantastica from UE. My INIBICO females look very similar to the UE frogs, even though the UE frogs seem to be bigger and more spectacular overall. Other INIBICO Fants almost look like Lowlands (examples posted by Chris Miller in an earlier thread). Does anyone know if the CV fants and the INIBICO frogs represent different subpopulations of one contiguous population?
Thanks,

Ruprecht


----------



## FrogNick (May 3, 2009)

recently posted these pics on another thread but worth adding them to this one too.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

wiedemey said:


> Here you go...
> The first two pictures are INIBICO Fantastica, the rest CV Fantastica from UE. My INIBICO females look very similar to the UE frogs, even though the UE frogs seem to be bigger and more spectacular overall. Other INIBICO Fants almost look like Lowlands (examples posted by Chris Miller in an earlier thread). Does anyone know if the CV fants and the INIBICO frogs represent different subpopulations of one contiguous population?
> Thanks,
> 
> Ruprecht


Again the frogs UE is offering are Caynarachi, not Cainarachi Valley. The INIBICO fants are actually from the Cainarachi valley however. 

The Caynarachi population from UE was found inbetween the Lowland and Cainarachi Valley populations and are thought to be a natural cross. So in a way, yes.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Adam! Does TWI have an opinion on whether Caynarachi and CV Fants can be mixed?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes they do.....DON'T MIX THEM!!


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I was under the impression the Inibico frogs came from quite a distance away from the UE CV Fants. I would assume the Inibico and old line Copperheads are very likely the same morph but don't mix as that will never be confirmed.
I think it would be easiest to call them
Old Line Copperheads
Inibico Copperheads
UE CV Fants
LL Fants....and then the others as site specific names or morph type which most agree on
Varadero, White Banded, Nominant & Reticulated


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks Mark! I wasn't looking for a reason to mix the locales - it just seems to be the case that the Fantastica we keep don't necessarily fit the morph-specific phenotype described in the care sheet. For example, the UE Caynarachi Fants supposedly are an intergrade between the INIBICO population and the lowland morph. However, the INIBICO frogs I've seen look more like an intergrade between Caynarachi and lowlands than vice versa (intermediate size, some with broken crown, some with blue reticulations). Of course, this observation is based on very small sample size but I'm wondering if both the INIBICO population and the Caynarachi population independently were at some point, or still are, in contact with the lowland population (and with each other). When you see pictures of Fantastica in the habitat the diversity is just incredible, which makes it hard to believe that all these varieties are isolated populations. So the clear-cut phenotypic differences we like to see in the hobby may be due to founder effects and small n, at least in part. Just some thoughts - I'm not pushing an agenda here. 
Ruprecht


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> I was under the impression the Inibico frogs came from quite a distance away from the UE CV Fants. I would assume the Inibico and old line Copperheads are very likely the same morph but don't mix as that will never be confirmed.
> I think it would be easiest to call them
> Old Line Copperheads
> Inibico Copperheads
> ...


Mark,
CAYNARACHI, not Cainarachi Valley. 

So it would be:
Old Line Copperheads
INIBICO Copperheads (Cainarachi Valley)
UE Caynarachi 
UE Lowland
UE White Banded
Euro White Banded
UE Varadero


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Adam I think adding CV tag to Inibico would do more to potentially confuse them than keep them seperate, saying a line is Caynarachi Valley would lump them together as we got further removed...just my opinion.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

What a great variety of gorgeous frogs. Thanks for sharing.


wiedemey said:


> Here you go...
> The first two pictures are INIBICO Fantastica, the rest CV Fantastica from UE. My INIBICO females look very similar to the UE frogs, even though the UE frogs seem to be bigger and more spectacular overall. Other INIBICO Fants almost look like Lowlands (examples posted by Chris Miller in an earlier thread). Does anyone know if the CV fants and the INIBICO frogs represent different subpopulations of one contiguous population?
> Thanks,
> 
> Ruprecht


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

markpulawski said:


> Adam I think adding CV tag to Inibico would do more to potentially confuse them than keep them seperate, saying a line is Caynarachi Valley would lump them together as we got further removed...just my opinion.


I was just adding it so people knew which ones were actually from the Cainarachi Valley. The important thing is to make sure the INIBICO line isn't mixed with the old line, or UE's Caynarachi's.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Caynarachi


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

My new fantastica 'lowland'


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Fantastica "caynarachi"


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Very nice Caynarachi's! I'll have to get some of those some day.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

great looking frogs! I can't wait until I get my copperhead fants in a couple months


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

This girl is about ready to pop!


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

jruffing46 said:


> This girl is about ready to pop!


WOW! She is huge! 

I'll add a few photos of my 2 copperheads, around 3-4 months old and still in their grow out:


----------



## easternversant (Sep 4, 2012)

A couple of fants from the field in Peru.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Caynarachi and Standard fantastica


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

New Caynarachi females


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

no one took any pics of the white banded fants at Microcosm?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

THEY WERE NOT THERE. Still at Understory, to be shipped in June with the rest of the June shipment. We saw only a flyer with a few pics


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Thats partly why I didnt bid on them.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

do you have a list of whats ue is bringing in their june shipment?



frogparty said:


> THEY WERE NOT THERE. Still at Understory, to be shipped in June with the rest of the June shipment. We saw only a flyer with a few pics


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

you can email them and they will let you know what is still available


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Email them to get a list.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

whitethumb said:


> do you have a list of whats ue is bringing in their june shipment?


No, but you can bet the white banded fants wont be available to everyone else for a while


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

boo lol, i was thinking the same 



frogparty said:


> No, but you can bet the white banded fants wont be available to everyone else for a while


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some R. fantastica "White Banded" pics courtesy of UE.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

frogparty said:


> No, but you can bet the white banded fants wont be available to everyone else for a while


Actually, I emailed for the list (and ordered my self some Caynarachi), but they DO have the white banded fants available in "limited quantities" for the September shipment.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

September is a long ways away so you have a chance. Just tell them to out you on the list and you have a better chance. Who knows though, they might be releasing something new by then!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Gnarly said:


> Actually, I emailed for the list (and ordered my self some Caynarachi), but they DO have the white banded fants available in "limited quantities" for the September shipment.


What was the asking price each?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> What was the asking price each?


Sent you a PM Doug.


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

male Ranitomeya fantastica "Caynarachi" from the UE line


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

pumiliochaser said:


> male Ranitomeya fantastica "Caynarachi" from the UE line


That is a great looking frog. Looks like skeletal frog hand on his back.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## pumiliochaser (Apr 4, 2009)

LOL. Awesome I didn't see the zombie frog hand until you pointed it out. Thanks. THis guy has been making lots of babies lately, maybe we will see a froglet with a skull soon


----------



## JWerner (Feb 17, 2004)

Plump 'white banded' female


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

I forgot to post pics of my "White Bandeds" on here! Ill take some new ones soon. In the mean time here is a standard.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some pics of my R. Fantastica "Varadero."


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Some pics of some of my R. Fantastica “White Banded."


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

R. Fantastica “Caynarachi. "


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

R. Fantastica "Copperhead."


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

R. Fantastica "Lowland" offspring.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Those cainarachi are stunning. I'll be buying some more off u soon.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm not a fantastica man, but those lowlands could possibly convert me.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if these aren't the next big/huge thing to come from Understory. (Pics pulled from the Dendrobates.org website.)


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

If I was a betting man, I'd put money on those being next too.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

me three! i can't wait


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Have to say those might be the sickest ones yet...all are beautiful...But the white like a shirt collar is exceptional

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Never seen somewhere else (apart Dendrobates.org) this fants, said Nominal.
And I agree: the frog is really beautiful, the most beautiful of all fants, IMO!


----------

